# wow this guy is an idiot



## Evan629 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrs9zObw1k&feature=related
its long but watch this guy, no wonder he got arrested


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 23, 2008)

I really don't know why he was doing it. If he was on somebody else's property he's lucky he didn't get shot.


----------



## Husky137 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's Ekka!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 23, 2008)

"I'm tellin all ya'll it's sabotage"
 Beastie Boys


Sweet vid.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Definately not a pro by any stretch.Some people just don't know how to get away with murder, some people seem to get annoyed at the tinyest of things. How could that poor little tree be a problem for anybody?


----------



## glenn31792 (Aug 25, 2008)

that video is over 9 minutes long. My attention span only lasts that
long if its por n.


----------



## magic marouke (Aug 30, 2008)

that guy is a pure idiot. did any one see what was wrong with that view anyway ?


----------



## unra69 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgWcafRm_8&feature=related
:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmmm, Another video that i don't have a clue what it means.


----------



## snowyman (Oct 13, 2008)

unra69 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgWcafRm_8&feature=related
> :monkey:



If it's true, I don't think I'll be losing any sleep over him.


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 14, 2008)

Evan629 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrs9zObw1k&feature=related
> its long but watch this guy, no wonder he got arrested



This is a good one. Truly a village idiot. And extremely lucky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJYAOFNHmX0


----------



## racerbizoehm (Nov 17, 2008)

I would've liked to see some results or something, maybe actually felling that tree on the fence or something exciting atleast.


----------



## panic101 (Nov 30, 2008)

when i grow up i wanna be like him.....what a cool guy


----------

